# 2 Weeks in Hell Show-Discovery Channel



## Fud116 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm not sure if this was posted, I did some searches but brought up nothing.

Discovery channel has a show on Sunday Dec. 20 @ 8pm ET about SFAS. From the previews it looks pretty interesting, thought some of you would want to check it out.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/special.html?paid=1.403.25953.0.0


----------



## Centermass (Dec 14, 2009)

Fud116 said:


> I'm not sure if this was posted, I did some searches but brought up nothing.
> 
> Discovery channel has a show on Sunday Dec. 20 @ 8pm ET about SFAS. From the previews it looks pretty interesting, thought some of you would want to check it out.
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/special.html?paid=1.403.25953.0.0



Your link isn't working. 

http://press.discovery.com/us/dsc/programs/two-weeks-hell/

Probably belongs in the other forum further down as well.


----------



## Fud116 (Dec 15, 2009)

Alright, my mistake. If a mod wants to move it to the respective forum that's cool, if not I'll just let it be.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 23, 2009)

OK. I'm gonna go ahead and post this assessment from Jacknola about the show and what he thinks about the missions SF ran back then and how it is now. I'm not sure if he's a member here but I read that he was MACVSOG then went SF so there's a lot of insights about what he has to say.

Was wondering how you current guys think of his views. Thanks.



> Originally posted by Jacknola*>*
> 
> I just saw this program. It purported to be a profile of the selection process for special forces training. Truthfully, I am discouraged and dismayed by this program. If this is an example of what is required for special forces today, then it is no wonder that in my opinion, SF has "lost its mission" and morphed into just another direct-action force.
> 
> ...


----------



## 104TN (Dec 23, 2009)

I was less surprised by the footage of the course than I was by the antics of the soldiers going through it. That one dude went hardcore commando trying to catch his cat nap.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 23, 2009)

I believe Jack voices the same concerns many of us -who wish we focused a lil less on DA- do on a constant basis.

That said he hasnt seen all of SFAS and as such his opinion is based on less than full knowledge of the course.


----------

